# Drying out Mantis



## DMJ (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi I was wondering if anyone here knows how to dry out mantis to frame them? I figured since I raised them I might as well do something creative with them after death. If anyone has any tips please help me out thanks.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 11, 2005)

I think someone else asked this at some point. Of the top of my head, you are supposed to freeze them for 2 weeks then put them on your window sil. I may be wrong but thats what I think you're supposed to do.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 11, 2005)

Dave, I tried drying them in the fridge and they turn black...yuck!

You'll just have to let it dry for a long time (2 or 3 weeks). If you have a

porch or patio, you can put it out there so it won't stink up your house.

You should put it in a container that allows plenty of air to get in, but

has small enough holes to keep ants out. Some people put insects in the

microwave to dry them quickly, but you have to watch them closely. If you leave them in there too long, they might burn up or explode :shock: . You can position its legs, but don't pin the mantis before putting it in the

microwave. (If you really wanna try the quicker way)

I usually pin the mantis on a styrofoam and position it using small strip of papers.







Then leave it for 2 weeks with cover to avoid dust from getting in or any insects that may get in and chew up your preserved specimen.






In order to keep the specimen longer lasting, pin a few moth ball inside the frame to discourage insects like roaches from getting into the frame.


----------



## Ian (Aug 11, 2005)

I have tried this, however, the speimen just turns a horrible black color. Any ideas why?? When I tried it with a leaf insect, all that happened was the legs just crumbled on the slightest movement :?

Cheers,

Ian


----------

